

24h Business Camp - 90 people, 52 startups, 24 hours - erikstarck
http://www.24hourbusinesscamp.com/2009/01/vote-for-your-favourite-start-up.html

======
noss
My friend participated. Most people had prepared their work a long time ahead
and used these 24 hours to socialize and work on launch marketing since old
media reported.

~~~
erikstarck
Some people did, yes. There were still quite a few people working when I went
to bed at 6ish, though, and some of them were still there when I got back 3
hours later to finish up the last pieces.

And if they did: so what? It wasn't a competition and if it was it would be
impossible to decide what level of preparation would be "too much".

I'm hoping for a sequel next year.

